Ask HN: How do you organise your codebase on your private machine? - treigerm
======
stephenr
~/Projects/$MyCoName/{Clients/$ClientName,Internal}/$ProjectName

Edit: for anyone who doesn't quite read shell expansion, it looks like this:

    
    
        ~
        + Projects
          + My Company Name
            + Clients
              + Client 1
                + Project Foo
              + Client 2
                + Project Bar
            + Internal
              + Project Baz

~~~
0xCMP
Yea I do something similar. I like the {$ClientName, Internal} though. I had
issues with that before.

~~~
stephenr
What issues did you have?

FYI the {} is shell expansion braces (which split on the comma), I've edited
my comment with a literal tree of how it looks

Edit dos: and I see that you probably knew that!

~~~
0xCMP
My bad, I didn't mean I had issues with the expansion or the idea, but it
solves the organization issues I had.

------
0xCMP
On my two computers I have ~/Code/$Project and ~/Code/{$username, $company,
tmp, github}/$Project

------
shime
What do you mean? I have a _code_ folder with _hack_ and _work_ subfolders.

